# The Real Reason Shaq Was Traded



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow... Shaq is a douche.

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2009/08/19/20090819spt-boivinshaq.html


> Shaq's behind-the-back move
> O'Neal takes Suns star Nash's idea for a reality TV show and runs away with it
> 51 comments by Paola Boivin - Aug. 19, 2009 10:25 PM
> The Arizona Republic
> ...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That's Shaq...only looking out for himself.

It's a shame that LA, Orlando, Miami and Phoenix fans are the only one's too notice this.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Beat the Star, been a show in the UK for years. 

Nash stole it, Shaq stole it. Who gives a ****?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Porn_Player said:


> Beat the Star, been a show in the UK for years.
> 
> Nash stole it, Shaq stole it. Who gives a ****?



Everyone knows that the United Kingdom isn't a real place.


----------

